# look what i got!



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

it is easter morning and i got a marina deluxe aquarium kit! and i want to have live plants in it maybe and i dont know anything about them so i need some help

thank you


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

How big is it? I would divide it so you get your boys out of the .5 gallon tanks.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

its a 10gal


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd divide into 4 separate tanks so they are 2.5 gallons each. Your can fit 4 of your boys in their. They will love you for that.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok so i want to put live plants in it how do i do that??


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd get Eco-Complete for a substrate and dose Flourish Excel for a easier set-up.

Start off with low-light plats:
-Crypts
-Java Fern
-Java Moss
-Anubis Nana


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok the tank comes with a light to


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your new tank setup. Your fish will be much happier in there  

Here's a link for part 1 of the natural planted tank. You can find all of the links on TFK main page, Freshwater Fish & Aquariums, Aquarium Plants. It's a lot of reading but will help you understand what you should do to get started and to maintain healthy plants.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...approach-natural-planted-aquarium-part-34861/


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

wow thats long


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

This is really good popcorndeer! Your boys will be very happy. Some easy plants I suggest are-

-anubias
-java fern
-java moss (or any aquatic moss)
-hornwort 
-crypts

These are all really easy to grow and I have had luck with them.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

tank you the store is closed and i have no school tomorow so i will go tomorow!


----------



## emilyghetto (Feb 14, 2013)

That is great! You are very lucky! I have the same kit in 5 gal for each of my boys and we all love it! The filter is so quiet! Can't wait to see it set up!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Great to hear! I love anubius! They grow very nicely


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

that is great!! you should get some small pieces of driftwood to put in each section of the tank!!! you can tie plants to driftwood and make it look like you have a tree in your tank!!


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Post a picture when you have it all set up? Please


----------

